# Weekend Ride



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My daughter who is off at college came home and brought her two room mates ( 1 from New York and 1 from South Carolina) So I took them up to Jackson Hole for a weekend camp out and ride. 

we arrived Thursday afternoon and did a short evening ride, A good long ride around Two Oceans Lake on Friday and 28 mile ride up tp Granite Creek on Saturday.

Heading out from Jackson Lake trail head









Looking back at the Tetons as we ride past Emma Matilda Lake









Two Oceans Lake, The trail goes around this lake









Looking East, back at two oceans lake from Grand View









Looking West at the Tetons from Grand View. Thats Jackson Lake in the foreground. Our truck/trailer is parked near it.









We rode along Granite Creek on Saturday









camped out with the horses









Hobbled the horses morning and evening to let them graze









Granite Creek trail is pretty steep in places. Here we drop down to cross the river and you can see the trail climb the other side









Now we are on the other side looking back across at where we just came from









Here is the trail above what we are looking back across









All in all, we had a great time.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

wow!!! You are sooooooo lucky!!! Its beautiful!!! I wish we had that type of scenery here! lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's just Breath taking!!! Glad you guys got to do that! Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW! :shock: I would love to do something like that! 

When I get a chance to visit Jackson Hole, can I come stay with you?! :wink: :lol:

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, beautiful area!!  I'm soo jealous, lol. :lol: Looks like an awesome place to trail.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

that is an amazing place to trail ride! Too bad Australia's a bit far away


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Great pictures...What a ride... Looks like there are trout in them there streams...Time to break out the flyrods!!... The sorrel pony sure looks like my Sassyfras, even has a sock on the same foot.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice cutthroat trout in the stream. 12-14" pretty common, Occassional 20" if you are lucky.

The sorel horse is Porter, he is a 1/2 arab/1/2 Saddlebred gelding. Has a big trot and likes to go. I used to ride him, but my daughter has pretty much stolen him to be her horse. She is off to college this summer, so my younger two daughters have staked their claim to him. They both seem to have a need for speed. I've been more content to let them ride him and I have gravitated to the Foxtrotters.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

My jealousy knows no bounds! I'm a homesick Coloradan exiled in Ohio. Love your pics!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow!!!

Do you offer trails like that as a business! I would pay to go on those trails!!! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

